# Claudehamiltonara Hidden Gold (formerly Otaara Hidden Gold)



## hardy (Oct 7, 2012)

This very cute mini catt opens red, quickly fades to orange and finally turns bright yellow. So it's very aptly named indeed! 
It's a near primary hybrid. The parents are Guaritonia Why Not (G. aurantiaca X Bro. sanguinea) and Brassocattleya Richard Mueller (B. nodosa X C. milleri).


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 7, 2012)

An insane name for a really cool plant. I love it :clap:


----------



## bullsie (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you so much for adding the 'Otaara' on. I would never have known what it was. And it is such a beauty!


----------



## Hera (Oct 7, 2012)

What a brilliant crossing. My only question is where can I get one!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 7, 2012)

When if first saw the photo, I thought it looked like a Richard Mueller cross. Very nice!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 7, 2012)

nice color(s)!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 8, 2012)

As much as I like Mr. Hamilton,... really!? This name thing is getting worse not better.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 8, 2012)

very nice flower.
ps. - kill the scale on the leaves!


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 9, 2012)

That color change is impressive!!!! Jean


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 9, 2012)

Wow, the colour change is awesome... I love it..


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 10, 2012)

amazing colour!!!


----------

